# hepl with pressure washer



## ericsloan (Mar 18, 2009)

i have a excel vr2522 2500 psi washer with a honda 5.5 the motor runs great but the washer does not build pressure until you release the handle thenit builds but when you pull the handle it has a burst of high pressure but then it goes to low pressure. please help


----------



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

how bad is the pressure falling? also most pressure washers have several tips, most if not all the black tip is the soap tip. When using this there's not going to be much pressure. you'll be lucky to shoot 15ft or so with it.

If you are using another tip and pressure falls significally then it may be the pump, and the excells i can tell you aren't the greatest. I'm not sure the type of pump on those but it might be your problem. i work in a rental place so i'm used to the commercial units. usually the problems are in the manifold on the pumps. since these aren't commercial units you might go to a local repair shop but i doubt they may be able to fix them but you might call them to see if there is a repair shop in your area. 

PS: you might see if the hose is blocked in some way. usually trash gets in them.


----------

